# Seeking Cheap Lightning Machine Alternatives



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Like most of us that have been here a while we used to use the old Lightning Effects boxes that took a mono audio signal and flashed a light based on sound. There was the black and orange Halloween version and a white and green Christmas version (which we had three but are down to ONE working unit). If memory serves they ran for about $15-20 bucks each. I know these have been discontinued a LONG time ago. Looking for inexpensive (similar price range) alternatives that are either single channel or split stereo channel (not frequency split) and NOT KIT based (I used to solder but my eyes have gotten worse and hands too shaky for fine work).

I know there's Perfect Storm but it's still WAY too expensive. Especially considering you could have gotten FOUR of the old boxes (which basically the same thing packaged differently) for what one Perfect Storm will cost. Don't even get me started on the ridiculous cost of Firefly units.

I need a pair to control flashing eyes on two props which are having a conversation via left and right audio channels.

Any help would be great.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, darn - seems to be a pretty tiny niche to fill. 

Seeing no replies, I tried some searching over lunch. I see a few things which might work, but as you say - a lot is professional DJ / Effects boxes which cost quite a bit. I see a few items which are more reasonable, but they have 'built in' functions which don't seem to be what you're looking for.... Sound activated strobe lights, sound activated DJ / Party lights, sound activated LED light bars, etc. Then I come across things which seem to do what you want and are relatively cheap, but of course, they are kits.

In a hail mary, I threw out a search for 'sound activated LEDs' - and also threw in a 'rave' keyword.






sound activated LED rave at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com





Found some results for different bracelets / jewelry, etc - which can flash in response to sound...some of it is fairly cheap.






Sound Activated Products by FlashingBlinkyLights.com


Sound Activated Light Up Party Favors for Concerts & Clubs! Shop Over 1000 LED Novelties and Toys at Low Prices from FBL.




www.flashingblinkylights.com





I doubt this is much help - but hopefully this will bump the thread and others will have better ideas!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Corey. Yeah those are not going to work. I need them to work like the old Lightning FX boxes where I can feed audio directly in - I don't want them responding to ambient noises and sounds. So sad that the market has shifted away from a lot of the great inexpensive things we used to use as haunters - don't even get me started on the disappearance of Fire & Ice lights for both holidays.


----------

